# Revival of the Betta Vase



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Yet another thing we have to thank Walmart for. AquaCulture, a Walmart brand, is known for its terrible tank designs aimed toward betta fish. These vases are being sold under this brand in the fish care section, with this picture demonstrated on the front and the these instructions directly on the back of the paper. 

Not only is this irresponsible, it may spark a revival of the betta vase in stores. Being a large chain retailer, Walmart has significant influence over the market and helps impact people's perceptions through their products. This is irresponsible yet widely available through both store locations and online.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

absolutely disgusting


----------



## milkytea (Oct 11, 2012)

That's really, really disgusting. I hate these fads that encourage poor and inhumane pet "care."


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Note the caution on the bottom: "keep away from direct sunlight or ANY heat source."

To be fair, there were other instructions that said betta fish are tropical and need tropical conditions but it did not elaborate or explain ANY of their essential needs. After reading about the arrangement, would you really want to heat the water after a caution against any heat source near it? No. A person who buys this is more than likely to be the sort of person who cares more about the plant than fish.


----------



## milkytea (Oct 11, 2012)

I agree. Directing the consumer to keep it AWAY from a heat source would certainly not encourage that consumer to monitor the water's temperature, although doing so in such a small vase probably would be very hit or miss anyway. The entire set up is bad news.


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

I think I saw some of those at Joann's too. If not that brand at least some other DIY Betta in a vase thing.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I have sent complaints to Walmart only to be ignored. Perhaps if I leave them this picture on their Facebook wall I can irritate them again...


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

All I can say is.. Why.jpeg


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

These things make me so mad! It's just so sad to see bettas in containers like that.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm not gonna lie. :I the idea of a betta in a vase, with a lovely plant on top IS appealing. i just wish there were ways to do it safely.... my local walmart has some vases where they have the fish stuff. i should try to go back some time soon. maybe tomorrow, when Ma takes my sister to cash her paycheck at the bank. i've been making sure they don't have bettas, anyways. they have the spot set out. the price tags and all. just.... for the past two or three months, no bettas.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

How much would it cost to get stickers made up (peta-esque but not extremist) which state something like, "this is not an ideal home refer to ----" with a simple url to FB betta awareness page or something? I know we can't use the forum url but if we all pitched in and bought a roll of custom made stickers we could go to the stores and plaster the boxes with these stickers. If WM caught them and sent them back for credit as "damaged goods" (because they are stickered by a community of concerned citizens) then the company might stop sending them out. 

Something like this would need wide support and a network of people who are consistent with stickering. (one batch of product sent back is easily replaced)


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

Laki said:


> How much would it cost to get stickers made up (peta-esque but not extremist) which state something like, "this is not an ideal home refer to ----" with a simple url to FB betta awareness page or something? I know we can't use the forum url but if we all pitched in and bought a roll of custom made stickers we could go to the stores and plaster the boxes with these stickers. If WM caught them and sent them back for credit as "damaged goods" (because they are stickered by a community of concerned citizens) then the company might stop sending them out.
> 
> Something like this would need wide support and a network of people who are consistent with stickering. (one batch of product sent back is easily replaced)


 
Probably not much. OnlineLabels sells 100 sheets of round labels (12 labels each) for $18.95. With a purchase of labels you get a code to use their label editing program. You have to print them youself, but the use of the program is a good tradeoff. 
If you get caught though (not that it would be likely haha) it could be an issue.

Did WalMart take customer comments off their FB page? There used to be a box where you could see all comments left by people, and you could click "see all" to look at them. It doesn't seem to be there now


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Misdemeanor I bet if you were caught. Especially for kids or someone with no record. I mean, stickering is technically vandalism of property but still...


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Adding a url to anything, such as stickers, and spreading them around on stores' products with my Facebook page would hold me legally responsible for anything negative associated with them, whether its considered vandalism or if people decide to take it a step further. I do not hide who I am and it is easy to track who owns a FB page. I have it stated in my blog's FAQ that I ask people not to use or advertise the page in any activity that can be illegal, such as vandalism, or harassing. Posters are fine, as are similar tactics. Also, the page is 100% anti-PeTA.

Walmart, however, should be spoken to but if a difference is to be made it must be done at the top. More people complaining is needed. Walmart enjoys deleting my photos I place on its wall and any negative comments that implicate harm toward their animal stock.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my god I never meant to imply to BE like peta. I hate them too. I guess I thought a public facebook page would hold nobody truly liable. Obviously I am wrong. It was just an idea I had for taking action, rather than discussing it on a pro-betta forum. Managers don't care, nor do the producers of such products which is where I got the idea to start activism at the consumer level. 
Sorry sivan! We won't use your group name if anything ever was to come about.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

No, no. Its fine! I wish we could do things like that but there are legal implications that we have to consider. I mean, if there was no url or attachment to a group and you didn't get caught.... I wouldn't do vandalism or anything, of course, but you can get creative.


----------



## jolierouge (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll be honest here. I just joined this forum because I wanted to learn about bettas and sadly I bought that vase and my betta a couple days ago. I am not one of those people who care more about the plant, in fact I am here because I felt sad for my betta and thought he looked a little depressed. Thanks to this thread I now know the truth. I guess I gotta go get a bigger aquarium now. (He should be okay in the vase for a couple more days right?)


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I saw this on another site.. beautiful little planted bowl, with all care taken to heat and filter it. I tend to think it's a little small, but for one small female, it might be alright. My female would jump out of this setup in about 2 seconds, however...

I'd throw a baby pothos in the top if I wanted the 'riparium' look.. peace lilies have such huge roots, and I actually think they are ugly in water. 

I wish all the betta-vase people would bother to learn the joy of keeping a planted tank (or bowl, in this case). It's so much nicer! And ofc much better for the fish.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

jolierouge said:


> I'll be honest here. I just joined this forum because I wanted to learn about bettas and sadly I bought that vase and my betta a couple days ago. I am not one of those people who care more about the plant, in fact I am here because I felt sad for my betta and thought he looked a little depressed. Thanks to this thread I now know the truth. I guess I gotta go get a bigger aquarium now. (He should be okay in the vase for a couple more days right?)


Hi, jolierouge, and welcome to the forum! 

My first betta was kept in a vase, too, for the first week or so... I didn't know better, and felt just awful when I did the research, just as you do. Don't panic - if the weather is not cold, he'll be okay a day or two, just keep the water clean. 

You would get more responses if you made your own thread in betta care, asking tips for new betta owners. You'll find the people here very nice and helpful, I love this forum and I am fussy that way. 

You'll need a heater, and some decent betta food no matter what size tank you buy. Also, make the change very slowly, as bettas don't like change. 

Looking forward to seeing how you do as a new betta keeper. We were all in that position once!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i actually made out some information cards to put in fishbowls at stores, just print off the sheet, cut them apart, fold and place. no one can call it vandalism either, because nothing is ever destroyed except a few sales. if the workers take them out, just print off another sheet and come back again.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I like it  
Also, WELCOME Jolierouge!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

What makes me sad is that people that tend to buy products like this don't think of the fish as pet, friend and companion.. to them it's decoration that moves and eats. 

I was at Petco about a year ago and saw this young mother with her two kids and they wanted a "nemo" so she got the SMALLEST kritter keeper they made and some fake stones.. and 2 bettas to go in each.. When the Petco employee was trying to explain the importance of keeping clean water (of course heated filtered, cycled wasn't mentioned) she wasn't listening.. There was nothing I could do.. poor fish. 

I wish more people would do research, you can create a stunning underwater planted world with the Walstad method, from what I've read if it's done properly you won't need a filter at all. (I'd feel strange not using one). I've seen it done successfully in bowls, (big ones ~5 gallons) and that is easily heated.. 

It feels like an endless battle.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

jolierouge said:


> I'll be honest here. I just joined this forum because I wanted to learn about bettas and sadly I bought that vase and my betta a couple days ago. I am not one of those people who care more about the plant, in fact I am here because I felt sad for my betta and thought he looked a little depressed. Thanks to this thread I now know the truth. I guess I gotta go get a bigger aquarium now. (He should be okay in the vase for a couple more days right?)


As long as you remove any plants you have on top, he should be alright. I am glad to hear you care about your fish beyond decoration! What are you thinking of doing for him?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I can not believe these bowls are back.


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

It's like a bigger cup =[.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

but "it's _just_ a fish." :evil:


----------



## Blacklight (Oct 11, 2012)

How the hell does the poor thing get to the surface to breathe with all those damn roots in the way!?!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They dont they die.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

sad


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah I know and worse they die slow, and painful deaths.


----------



## fishyMcDoodle (Oct 15, 2012)

I read an article today that estimates that 60% of fish from pet stores die within the first month of their purchase... this decision by WalMart definitely does not help the situation.


----------



## Blacklight (Oct 11, 2012)

It's not just WalMart. I see horrifying "Betta Bowls" in Petco and Petsmart and most other pet stores. Those things are just impossible to get rid of.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The annoying part about Betta Bowls is there forced to sell them.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I actually really like the vases, as long as they do proper water changes, and have the room heated well. i think they are pretty, and the plant improves water quality...


----------



## Blacklight (Oct 11, 2012)

When will people realize that bettas aren't decorations?


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Blacklight said:


> When will people realize that bettas aren't decorations?


Right?!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I think they look really nice in libraries to be honest, i went to a chinese restaurant once and they had one, it looked fine, the water was clean the plant was clean... the fish was healthy. As long as people clean the bowls and feed the fish its alright. and the temp is kept stable...


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

i agree with you mistersmom. if you keep the vase in check and actuall do the right things for the betta, then there is no problem. They are actually benificial to your betta if he/she prefers the smaller space. but the vases themselves are not the problem! the instructions on the packaging are worthless! they encourage the harming of the betta, and people won't realize this untill the have a dead fish. we need to focus on at least changing the instructions on the packaging or maybe even education people. even if that means that we stand in walmart all day and hand out fliers! i believe that this will do the most good!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Honestly, i think some one should decide weekly or every other day to go to their local walmart and slip in a correct beta care sheet.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree... Maybe some one should slip correct betta care sheets in the bowls and vases at walamart once a week, even at Petco, and tape 'RE-CALLED FOR LACK OF INGENUITY' on the betta cube things... Or something like that... idk what ingenuity means but it sounded right. lol


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Personally, I find betta vases to be hideously unattractive, not to mention that they're an improper environment for a tropical, carnivorous, surface-breathing fish. It's terrible that they're making a comeback. I wish people would see that a beautifully aquascaped nano tank or a small biotope with a happy little betta patrolling around are more aesthetically pleasing next to your computer or in your office than a dying peace lily and some marbles in a glass vase containing an emaciated fish gasping for air, but I'm not counting on that to change any day soon.

Also, don't try anything funny in WalMart, like stickers or flyers. They have all of the resources and money to get you arrested on some random charge, like "disturbing the peace", "loitering", "vandalism", something involving marketing on private property...the list goes on. There's security cameras everywhere in these big box stores, so hiding behind a Rollback sign (or whatever they call the sales there) isn't going to cut it


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

rmarkham said:


> What makes me sad is that people that tend to buy products like this don't think of the fish as pet, friend and companion.. to them it's decoration that moves and eats.
> 
> I was at Petco about a year ago and saw this young mother with her two kids and they wanted a "nemo" so she got the SMALLEST kritter keeper they made and some fake stones.. and 2 bettas to go in each.. When the Petco employee was trying to explain the importance of keeping clean water (of course heated filtered, cycled wasn't mentioned) she wasn't listening.. There was nothing I could do.. poor fish.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was gonna point out, They are advertising these fish, like Home Decorations, rather than a companion, a Pet, like a cat or dog, it is more than a design in your living room, that will be replaced after a month, cause you know most that will buy these are for weddings, or Centerpieces for some fancy dinner, then (aww, look at the fish in there, aww yea yea yea, then they forget about it,) and it sits on a table or shelf, and they are putting these in Hardware stores, Craft centers, and the like, and They are more than a decoration to just look at, and that is what bothers the heck out of me, that people will never realize that there is a living breathing creature, that depends on a good owner to take care of it..and they probably won't, the fish can barely move, they are not meant to be in that type of enviornment at all, but no one who makes the product, or advertises the product cares about that..
I rescued a fish from a vase, who was not taken care of, for months, he was stuck together like a tadpole, and he was a WEDDING CENTERPIECE that was forgotten about, rrrghh, I just wish they would stop trying to convince the buying public that this is ok. It is NOT


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I originally bought carter as a decoration he is now a pet in a great home.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

lelei said:


> They are advertising these fish, like Home Decorations, rather than a companion, a Pet, like a cat or dog


Haha. Do you see what they offer as food for cats and dogs? You might as well just let your dog or cat play in a pile of nuclear waste, they will be less likely to get cancer or other weird growths from that!

As for the whole vase thing, I don't care much for the look, but then, I don't care for rounded glass tanks. I like at least one flat surface so I can see in clearly. Of course I feel strongly that simply showing people how amazing and beautiful my tanks are is enough to convince them that while there are other ways to keep fish, my way is often the most rewarding they have ever seen in a home aquarium. It is one perk about having stunning tanks, they do the convincing for you, you just have to answer the questions they are sure to bring. I can't believe how many people ask "Are you sure those are bettas? They are too perky and active to be bettas!" Yes, they did indeed come from the same torture cups yours came from, I just did my research. Of course I am never actually snarkie when people are curious. That doesn't get anyone anywhere. Plus since I am obsessed with helping people set up tanks, I offer cutting from all my plants, and often a heater. So far I have given away two heaters. It seems every time I buy a new heater for myself (as a backup, no new fishies for me... yet) someone I know wants to set up a tank.


----------



## Ginzuishou (Feb 16, 2012)

Maybe take some "betta care brochures" from local pet store and place next to these products in the store.

employees probably wouldn't know the brochures aren't supposed to be there.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

OR actually make some brochures and offer the to the store for free, they can;t turn down a free offer


----------



## Ginzuishou (Feb 16, 2012)

Before owning a Betta, my knowledge of them was that they were mean fish that only liked a tiny little cup to live in.

Needless to say, Ive completely turned that idea around; however, Betta fish just get a bad rap and there isn't enough information out there. It's as though it's a conspiracy.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I went to walmart last night with the exact same idea and the brochures to do so, they turned me down with the threat to sue for damages to the reputation of there company! how rude! if it hurts your reputation to educate the populace then you are most certainly feeding them garbage. their reputation went down the pooper a long time ago.


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

Forgive me for I haven't read the entire thread, but if you think about it...as long as the Betta is being fed a correct diet, the vase is a better habitat then those little betta bowls. Live plants...most people use plastic, so having the live plant...as long as the water is changed...I just thought about that the other day while at walmart and someone looking at a betta for one of those 32oz betta bowls.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

But Bettas are very active swimmers it is like those glofish tanks glofish are twenty gallon tank fish not five.


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a friend who has their Betta in a vase with bamboo, but the vase is massive and its really happy. But a vase that small, I think is so unfair to the fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What is really happy to you. To me healthy, active, unclamped fins, and colorful is healthy to me.


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

How cruel, I do feel sorry for the fish. I keep tropical plants as well as Betta fish and thats not even good for the plant. Any fertilisers will seep into the tank and kill the fish :/


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Ferts are not deadly to Bettas. With guppies I put a pot over water and all the water that made it into the tank went through the potted plant which got ferts they survived a while until I forgot a water change.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I still am under the impression that if you have a betta that doesnt seem to phisically mind the smaller space, maybe even prefering it, and the plant is not taking over. And that the owner is smart enough to do things right, then it is alright to keep a betta in a vase. it is exactly like having it in a bowl or a tank, only a bit smaller and an ugly shape. i also think that we give people too much crap about it, as if we can REALLY do something about it short of stalking their tanks to make sure that it is done to OUR likings.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What about the Bettas liking?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Considering it would be safe to say every fish in a petstore is raised in a cup no larger than .5 gallons, the betta will not know anything bigger or better. While they are intelligent fish, they don't need to be humanized.

Is a vase ideal for a betta? Well, no because there isn't a lot of surface space and they really are surface dwelling fish. Could a betta adapt if the temp was correct and the water kept clean? Absolutely. And if someone can and wants to pull that off, more power to them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I can survive but it would not thrive.


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I can survive but it would not thrive.


Exactly. A dog can survive chained up to a dog house it's whole life too, and while it's not illegal to do so, overall the general population frowns upon it and realizes that it's not in the best interest of the dog to keep it housed in such a manner. And if I had a friend who was going to get a dog and keep it in such conditions, I would suggest that he/she perhaps wait to get a pet until he/she is better prepared to invest the time, money and commitment it takes to ensure that the pet thrives.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Again, i agree. but if there is nothing that we can phisically do other than to stalk there vase/tanks, then we need to realize this and move on. yes, it is not the perfect tank. no, it is not the kindest thing to do to the fish. but if the fish knows no better, than this will still seem like a mansion to them. which would you prefer them in? a cup or a vase... thought so. so leets just let them be, it is too controversial to do anything about it. im outta here, can't do nothing anyway. y'alls just going to argue untill the betta species goes extinct anyway.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bad to complain about dog fighting? I know I would rather live in my pet store cups than a vase. Your thought so was insensitave and makes no count in vase size and opinion.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Bad to complain about dog fighting? I know I would rather live in my pet store cups than a vase. Your thought so was insensitave and makes no count in vase size and opinion.


Chocolate, if you are getting upset about the issue of vases and sizes now would be a very good time to practice your social skills. Perhaps look for another thread that you can help someone else out....ok?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I was upset that they thought everyone thought a vase is better than a cup. Around here the cups remain clean and many bowls are dirty.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Alright, I'm sure that that poster wasn't trying to sound insensitive... ok. Part of using your social skills is choosing your words carefully.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Ok thank you.


----------



## Rockandrollgirl09 (Oct 22, 2012)

Vases like these kill betta fish. I once read that with the plant taking up so much of the oxygen and covering the top it is hard for the betta to get air for it to breathe. I really hate these things.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Most of them are too small like .75 gallons.


----------

